# Anal Glands and Abscess



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi everyone - - first posting on this site. We have a 7 year old (8 on 11/7/14) who in the past couple years has gotten an abscess on her anal glands. This is the third episode this past weekend. Since the first one, we have had the Vet do the expressing every 2-3 months, because unfortunately hers is very thick. The last time this happened he mentioned that we may have to have them removed. Anyone had this? I hate the thought of surgery....could a diet change help? She is currently on Earthborn Holistic Great Plains (bison) which she seems to like. 
Open to any suggestions and comments.
THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ashi's mom said:


> Hi everyone - - first posting on this site. We have a 7 year old (8 on 11/7/14) who in the past couple years has gotten an abscess on her anal glands. This is the third episode this past weekend. Since the first one, we have had the Vet do the expressing every 2-3 months, because unfortunately hers is very thick. The last time this happened he mentioned that we may have to have them removed. Anyone had this? I hate the thought of surgery....could a diet change help? She is currently on Earthborn Holistic Great Plains (bison) which she seems to like.
> Open to any suggestions and comments.
> THANK YOU THANK YOU!


I can't remember who, but I know there is one member of the forum who had this done with a dog who kept getting anal gland abscesses. She said she wished she had done it earlier. The only caveat was that you should make sure whoever does it is VERY familiar with the procedure and has done a lot of them I guess if it's not done correctly it can cause sphincter problems and incontinence. But as long as it's done by an experienced surgeon, it is very successful surgery.


----------

